# Be Very Careful !!!



## Cousinwill (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello everyone!! I have been turning for several years. I have turned 250 to 300 bowls without a serious injury. Every once in a while I cut myself, bruise something and its usually my fault. This past Saturday I goofed up big time.........I was turning a mesquite bowl that was out of balance. I realize these are more challeging and slightly more dangerous to turn. I had finished shaping the outside of the bowl and was working on the inside. As I was turning it my tool slipped and my left hand went to where it should not go, in between the toolrest and the mesquite bowl. I had to go to the ER. It took 8 stiches to sew up the cut on my hand++++++++I broke my pinky finger. Now I'm out of the shop for about 6 weeks. 
The reason for this post is to remind everyone how dangerous woodworking can be and we all need to remember safety first. I have been turning long enough to know to keep the toolrest as close as possible to the piece I'm working on..........Saturday I didn't follow this rule, now I have to pay. :sad:[attachment=7415]


----------



## davidgiul (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. It is always a good idea to be reminded about safety in the shop.
Dave


----------



## Kevin (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. I remind myself frequently. 

Glad you didn't lose it.


----------



## EricJS (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you for the reminder. Things like this can happen so fast that we must always stay alert. I've been down this road myself and it isn't fun. Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2012)

We need all the reminders we can get, this is a good one.
Hope it heals up quick.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 4, 2012)

Ouch! Thanks for the reminder and get well soon!


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry for the injury, but I guess it could have been worse. Glad it wasnt. Before I try something new on machine I always go over it several times in my mind while playing it out on the unplugged machine. That doesnt mean nothing will happen, but it makes me feel more confiident and it helps me see what could happen and what to watch out for. Im very slow on machines too. I try not to get in a hurry, cuz I usually make a bad/wrong cut.

Anyway, hope you heal quickly.

Robert


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2012)

I only turn or run machines when I am alone in my shop, no distractions! I keep my focus better this way. When we get to comfortable with a machine that's when bad things happen. Glad I am still afraid of my machines after all these years. I have had my mishaps also, they are usually a wake up and pay attention call.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder - and the visual does in fact drive the point home...:yikes: hope you have a speedy recovery.
Scott


----------



## Cousinwill (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes !! Joe--The bowl is currently in the holding pattern waiting to be finished once everything heals. I sell most of the bowls I turn at a VERY fair price.......this bowl I plan to total all the medical bills and put that amount on the bowl.  Doubt it sells, which is ok, I'll just keep it and have some stories to share about turning it !!!


----------



## TimR (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope your recovery and healing is speedy and not to be repeated. Sorry to hear of the mishaps, but thank you for posting as a reminder to all of us, whether turning or anything where alot of energy is lurking and waiting for an opportunity to strike with a vengeance.


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. I had a similar accident involving my hand getting trapped between the tool rest and a small spindal, giving a bad friction burn but not as bad as a cut like that. Ouch.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Jul 29, 2012)

Most master carpenters can't give you a high five with either hand! Hope you are back in the saddle soon. I had a bad experience with my small metal lathe several years ago. I was turning a piece of cast iron & had a long piece of swarf curling off piece. In an effort to keep it form flinging around I grabbed it with my bare hands instead of the screwdriver I had been using, needless to say the instance I realized what I had done that piece of metal caught on the work & pulled the flesh on my right index finger from knuckle at hand all the way down to the tip of my finger down to the bone. I don't get too upset at sight of blood but that was knarly & I just about passed out, half from loss of blood & half from the gore.

Metal or wood lathes can hurt you bad if you are distracted.

Bill


----------



## Cousinwill (Jul 29, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Most master carpenters can't give you a high five with either hand! Hope you are back in the saddle soon. I had a bad experience with my small metal lathe several years ago. I was turning a piece of cast iron & had a long piece of swarf curling off piece. In an effort to keep it form flinging around I grabbed it with my bare hands instead of the screwdriver I had been using, needless to say the instance I realized what I had done that piece of metal caught on the work & pulled the flesh on my right index finger from knuckle at hand all the way down to the tip of my finger down to the bone. I don't get too upset at sight of blood but that was knarly & I just about passed out, half from loss of blood & half from the gore.
> 
> Metal or wood lathes can hurt you bad if you are distracted.
> 
> Bill



OUCH !!!!! I hope your hand healed up. Mine is coming along, just not as fast as I would like !!! You are right lathe can be very dangerous. Even though they don't have saw blade teeth they still demand respect.


----------

